# Lightroom --> Photo Mechanic --> Lightroom



## frostbytes (May 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've imported a set of about 25'' photos into my Lightroom 2.7 catalog that I need to cull by rating or flagging the images. Doing so in Lightroom is too slow, so I'd like to use Photo Mechanic to the rate photos before using Lightroom to process the selected photos.

After rating the images in Photo Mechanic, LR doesn't reflect the changes I've made to image ratings (e.g. flag/unflag, stars, colors).

Is there some way to force Lightroom to realize that there have been changes? Do I need to reimport the entire folder of images?

[L]


----------



## johnbeardy (May 20, 2010)

In Library, Metadata &gt; Read Metadata from Files.

However, if you made any adjustments before going to PM, the above could overwrite them. So, you may want to do a Ctrl S first, writing the LR metadata back to the folders, then do your PM work.

John


----------



## frostbytes (May 20, 2010)

Hi John,

I just hit Control-A to select all ~25'' images followed by Control-S. I didn't see anything happen. There wasn't a flicker or a confirmation or a progress bar. Is the Control-S process that quick that I wouldn't notice any activity?

I'll try the Read Metadata from Files process once I'm sure that doing so wouldn't overwrite adjustments I've already made in LR.

Thank you.

[L]


----------



## frostbytes (May 21, 2010)

Does Lightroom let me use the "Read Metadata from File" for more than one image at a time? It doesn't seem to be working for me.

I went into Photo Mechanic and set five star ratings for a few photos. Next in Lightroom I hit Control-A to select all the photos in that folder and clicked "Read Metadata from File". Nothing happened.

However, if I clicked on a photo that I had rated and then "Read Metadata from File" it worked, but only for that single image. I really hope to avoid having to do this for 25'' images.

Anyone?

[L]


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 21, 2010)

You must be in grid view. I'm a little confused as to why you think LR is slow for culling photos. I have used PM before but have never had a need for it now with LR. Maybe we could help with the issues that cause it to seem slow to you which may be easier.

25'' images wouldn't take me very long at all to go through in LR.


----------



## frostbytes (May 21, 2010)

> You must be in grid view.



Which view should I be in to batch import metadata?



> Maybe we could help with the issues that cause it to seem slow to you which may be easier.



Culling images in LR is slower than PM by an order of magnitude. Surely it's not just me that finds LR slow for this purpose? I began using PM after hearing from lots of photographers about how much faster it is than LR and after watching Zack Arias' Workflow video.

Even though I build 1:1 previews when I first import photos into LR, using LR's grid view to scroll from one image to the next takes 2-3 seconds. In PM it's pretty much instant. Is that just me?

[L]


----------



## Denis Pagé (May 21, 2010)

Try this in Lightroom: Double click first image in grid to enlarge. Press tab if you need more screen for the image. Engage Caps-Lock (to replace Shift) and press P to pick, X to reject or U for neutral. Each time you make a choice it instantly shift to the next image. You can use arrow keys to navigate too.

Fast enough for me! 8)


----------



## frostbytes (May 21, 2010)

Hi Denis,

Ah, I did just notice a clear difference in speed between scrolling through images in the Library module (fast) and the Develop module (slow). But the advantage that PM has is that it's still faster and I don't need to build previews for a bunch of images that I don't need.

Plus I've already marked the metadata for these images in PM. I just need to bring that data back into LR. I appreciate everyone's suggestions but I'm really looking for the answer on how to batch import meta data (assuming that's possible).

[L]


----------



## frostbytes (May 21, 2010)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=9848.msg668'4#msg668'4 date=1274398211]
You must be in grid view.
[/quote]

Ah, I just realized that I misread your comment. I took it to mean that I must have been in grid view as opposed that I NEED to be in grid view for the batch import to work.

The good news is that the batch import is working. The bad news is that it's taking about 3' seconds per image. Is that normal? If it is, updating the metadata on 25'' images will kill my workflow.

[L]


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 21, 2010)

I have seen Zack's video too and PM is good for rating and culling pre-import. I really can't see how it can be faster once the images are already in LR, you already have the previews and you won't have to sync it all back up afterwards.

You can also cull during the import in LR3 and that is as about as fast as PM, it uses the embedded jpeg in the same way so no previews are built. I've been using LR3 beta like this and no longer need PM, the import pane gives me the same functionality so look out for that when LR3 is released.

3'sec per image is not normal in my experience it's usually much faster. I've just tested 2317 images and it took 19 minutes. My 2yr old iMac is connected via FW8'' to my masters and I was listening to Slash's new album in iTunes which may have slowed it down a bit lol !

I reckon I can rate / cull 25'' images in about 1.5 hrs in LR. Go to the Library module in loupe view (Press E) and select the folder/collection you require. Hit the Caps Lock key then just use a rating number or x to cull the images. You can use Grid view if you don't mind doing it with smaller images and that would be even faster.


----------



## frostbytes (May 21, 2010)

> I have seen Zack's video too and PM is good for rating and culling pre-import. I really can't see how it can be faster once the images are already in LR, you already have the previews and you won't have to sync it all back up afterwards.



PM really does blaze. In comparison, I find LR sluggish.



> I've been using LR3 beta like this and no longer need PM, the import pane gives me the same functionality so look out for that when LR3 is released.



I know that LR3 is still in beta, but it ready for prime time? Would you use the latest beta for production work? Indications are that the final release should be out soon?



> I've just tested 2317 images and it took 19 minutes. My 2yr old iMac is connected via FW8'' to my masters



Hmmm. That's 2 seconds per image. That's loads faster than it is on my machine. My photos are on an external enclosure running mirrored 72'' RPM drives over eSATA. Hmmm.



> and I was listening to Slash's new album in iTunes which may have slowed it down a bit lol !



LOL. I actually have that album. It's catchy -- especially the bootleg of Paradise City featuring Fergie and Cypress Hill.



> I reckon I can rate / cull 25'' images in about 1.5 hrs in LR. Go to the Library module in loupe view (Press E) and select the folder/collection you require. Hit the Caps Lock key then just use a rating number or x to cull the images. You can use Grid view if you don't mind doing it with smaller images and that would be even faster.



Thanks for all the suggestions. I need to rethink how I'm doing this.

[L]


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 21, 2010)

I wouldn't use LR3 beta for production.... it will be release shortly anyway I expect, I think the Beta expires in June....

I wasn't expecting to like Slash's album as much as I do


----------



## frostbytes (May 22, 2010)

> I wasn't expecting to like Slash's album as much as I do



I (sheepishly) agree. 

[L]


----------

